# hey all



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

hey everyone I'm not only new to here but to snowboarding as well.

I live in VA but I'm plannin within the next year to move up to Canada so I figured it'd be a perfect reason to pick up snowboarding.:dunno:


----------

